
Data Viz Project - nvr219
http://datavizproject.com/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is super cool. I will probably refer back to this at some point, if only
because I can't remember what to call a bunch of these when I am thinking of
them.

I recognize this is a HUGE step, but I feel like the next step would be if it
were possible to make them live-editable, so people could try out different
visualizations on the site.

~~~
nvr219
Yeah I write a lot of reports and default to a lot of plain-old-bar graphs
when I need to include a visualization. Hoping this will help me drop that
crutch.

(just to clarify I'm the op but not the site creator)

